# Carputer Crossover Question - LSFilter



## mears (Jul 27, 2009)

In the image below, I've listed a screenshot from LSFilter. I'm using it as a VST plugin to handle active crossover duties for my carputer. I'm confused with how certain pieces of it works. I've highlighted some button/indicators and a selector that I don't understand. I guess here are my questions in an organized fashion:

1. Why are there two separate banks of buttons for the crossover bands (bank on the left side and bank on the right side)?
2. What is the significance of each row of buttons in the two banks?
3. Do the modes in the selector (after filter+phase, after f+p+EQ, etc) actually enable different parts of the effect or is it only what is graphed. In other words, would selecting filter+phase not use the EQ or time delay settings?


----------

